
Scrapinghubs Developer Data Extraction API for E-Commerce and Article Extraction - Ian_Kerins
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/developer-data-extraction-api-for-product-article-extraction
======
amandalucas
So delighted this product is shipped and live. Been working on getting this
live with the team for a while. It provides a really useful API for extracting
useful ecommerce and article data in JSON or CSV formats.

------
lopuhin
This is a product our team was working on for the last 1.5 y, excited for it
to go live! Gives you articles and products from any web page in a uniform
JSON format, combining data extracted from the web page (using both text, html
structure and screenshot), and semantic markup.

